# TH&S and BLUE(UK)'s lil deadlift comp log......



## BLUE(UK)

To prevent taking JW007's thread off topic....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/39988-jw007s-fictional-shic-75.html#post599120

I thought i'd start a new thread for things relevent to our 'powerlifting' comp.It is basically the first person to deadlift 240kg's raw-belt is allowed but no straps nor deadlift leotard.

Hopefully we'll see some vid evidence of said lift.

Somehow Con expects us to 'hold' the weight for 2 secs but if my haemoroids have popped out,i aint holding!! 

Bring it on....!!


----------



## Tall

PMSL

I failed on 225kg tonight so we're not off to a great start


----------



## hackskii

Bump


----------



## Tall

BLUE(UK) said:


> To prevent taking JW007's thread off topic....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/39988-jw007s-fictional-shic-75.html#post599120
> 
> I thought i'd start a new thread for things relevent to our 'powerlifting' comp.It is basically the first person to deadlift 240kg's raw-belt is allowed but no straps nor deadlift leotard.
> 
> Hopefully we'll see some vid evidence of said lift.
> 
> Somehow Con expects us to 'hold' the weight for 2 secs but if my haemoroids have popped out,i aint holding!!
> 
> Bring it on....!!


Also I have no plans to do a controlled neg on 1 rm.

I thought I was 3/4 weeks out from ~240kg, but I think it's going to be closer to 10 (I have a 2 week holiday).

So:

Belt

Chalk

No Straps

No Leotards? :lol:


----------



## Gza1

Good luck guys, all b followin, what are both your lifts naw?


----------



## Tall

Gza1 said:


> Good luck guys, all b followin, what are both your lifts naw?


220kg for me, Blue is similar I think?


----------



## Guest

Haha, good luck guys:thumb:

TBH i will be highly impressed if either of you hit 240kg by christmass.

Not because i think neither of you have the ability to do it but rather deadlift is hard as fvck to increase after a certain point!

No shin gaurds either i cant stand when i see people deadlifting in shin gaurds because their delicate shins cant be cut open:lol:


----------



## Aftershock

Con said:


> No shin gaurds either i cant stand when i see people deadlifting in shin gaurds because their delicate shins cant be cut open:lol:


I agree you've got to graze the shins its all part of the fun 

Best of luck to the both of you. :rockon:


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> Haha, good luck guys:thumb:
> 
> TBH i will be highly impressed if either of you hit 240kg by christmass.
> 
> Not because i think neither of you have the ability to do it but rather deadlift is hard as fvck to increase after a certain point!
> 
> No shin gaurds either i cant stand when i see people deadlifting in shin gaurds because their delicate shins cant be cut open:lol:


WHat about deadlift socks / jogging bottoms? :thumb:


----------



## Guest

TH&S said:


> WHat about deadlift socks / jogging bottoms? :thumb:


 Ah thats another thing you cant do it bare foot you need at least deadlifting shoes


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> Ah thats another thing you cant do it bare foot you need at least deadlifting shoes


Ruddy 'ell. You want the moon on a ruddy stick.

I'll lift in Stan Smiths or Chucks.


----------



## hackskii

Barefoot deads feel nice.

Most natural as long as you don't lift alot......lol

*Walking on soft sand at the beach is rewarding!*


----------



## jw007

TBH, speaking to both guys Im certain both have 240kg in them easily....

Its just who gets there 1st.....

Either way, they will both now get there a lot quicker:lol: :lol:

"VIKING POWER" :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> TBH, speaking to both guys Im certain both have 240kg in them easily....
> 
> Its just who gets there 1st.....
> 
> *Either way, they will both now get there a lot quicker* :lol: :lol:
> 
> "VIKING POWER" :thumbup1:


That will be those special sTRENgth tablets you gave me :whistling: :thumb: :lol:

Blue has to use a small amount of Thyroid meds for medicinal purposes. If I get diagnosed (by JW007) with Low EPH25 Levels can I self medicate? :whistling:


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> *TBH, speaking to both guys Im certain both have 240kg in them easily....*
> 
> Its just who gets there 1st.....
> 
> Either way, they will both now get there a lot quicker:lol: :lol:
> 
> "VIKING POWER" :thumbup1:


Oh and not an easy 240kg (sadly). I'm now having to hunt down some massive deadlifters to fix all of my D/L form issues AND having to rejig my training PMSL.

THIIIIIS IIIIIISS SSPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAATAAAAAA!

:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

TH&S said:


> That will be those special sTRENgth tablets you gave me :whistling: :thumb: :lol:
> 
> Blue has to use a small amount of Thyroid meds for medicinal purposes. If I get diagnosed (by JW007) with Low EPH25 Levels can I self medicate? :whistling:


From looking at your avvi I can see you suffer LOW

Test levels

GH levels

Ill functioning pancreas

Thyroid levels

cocaine levels

Oh and your Tren levels are almost non existant:thumb:

You do however have a high sperm count:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha this will be fun! Good luck!!! :thumb: :thumb : :beer:


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> No shin gaurds either i cant stand when i see people deadlifting in shin gaurds because their delicate shins cant be cut open:lol:


I agree, my scared up shins make me feel manly,


----------



## Ironhorse

Good luck to the both of you.

Should be an interesting race to 240k.

i my self am looking for 200k by end of dec begining of jan.


----------



## thestudbeast

jw007 said:


> From looking at your avvi I can see you suffer LOW
> 
> Test levels
> 
> GH levels
> 
> Ill functioning pancreas
> 
> Thyroid levels
> 
> cocaine levels
> 
> Oh and your Tren levels are almost non existant:thumb:
> 
> You do however have a high sperm count:whistling:


Its the stress of modern life that lowers tren levels............. very worrying.


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> From looking at your avvi I can see you suffer LOW
> 
> Test levels
> 
> GH levels
> 
> Ill functioning pancreas
> 
> Thyroid levels
> 
> cocaine levels
> 
> Oh and your Tren levels are almost non existant:thumb:
> 
> You do however have a high sperm count:whistling:


PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!

I say use whatever you two want seeing what big naturalists you are i dont think it will be a problem, also deadlift barely moves with gear use for some reason while every thing else sky rockets.


----------



## dmcc

Ooh I'll be following this one. It'll be motivation to catch Tall, Hunky & Studly up.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Just to answer a few of the posts,

I will deadlift without shoes,i may even be wearing sandals up to the 'lift platform' cos my garage floor is filthy. 

I'd wear weightlifting clogs but some [email protected] outbid me on ebay for a pair!! :cursing:

I very much doubt i'll be wearing a belt(i am getting too fat for it). :lol:

I have used chalk before and it twists the skin on my hands up so will go raw,no gloves,shin pads or any other **** things.

My best lift so far has been 220kg but that was like 6yrs ago before my lower back injury.Last week i pulled 205kg which felt good and had pulled 185kg for 6 or 8 reps on the set prior to that which also felt good.I think i am back in the 'groove' with regards to technique and increased flexibilty.

DMC,you can join in....but not whilst i am doing SLDL's ok? :thumb:


----------



## jw007

BLUE(UK) said:


> Just to answer a few of the posts,
> 
> I will deadlift without shoes,i may even be wearing sandals up to the 'lift platform' cos my garage floor is filthy.
> 
> I'd wear weightlifting clogs but some [email protected] outbid me on ebay for a pair!! :cursing:
> 
> I very much doubt i'll be wearing a belt(i am getting too fat for it). :lol:
> 
> I have used chalk before and it twists the skin on my hands up so will go raw,no gloves,shin pads or any other **** things.
> 
> My best lift so far has been 220kg but that was like 6yrs ago before my lower back injury.Last week i pulled 205kg which felt good and had pulled 185kg for 6 or 8 reps on the set prior to that which also felt good.I think i am back in the 'groove' with regards to technique and increased flexibilty.
> 
> *DMC,you can join in...*.but not whilst i am doing SLDL's ok? :thumb:


Theoretically he could...After all he is in the 200kg club:thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

D-Unit do you want to join in...?

Blue and I are trying to add 10% so you could compete too and shoot for a 220kg lift?

It would actually make interesting reading:

You have my complex training where I plan to increase my DL without actually doing any "normal" heavy DLs

You have your very simple 5x5 style training

And Blue's secret hidden training


----------



## BLUE(UK)

No secret here dude,if i feel good i will attempt it. 

What i tend to do is just mix it up depending on how i feel and i dont do little plates.....i either add half a plate a side or a full one.(i know i should add small amounts but i just never do).

DMC has to aim for the same weights.....i am only 5kg above him at the minute.....or i better be!! :whistling:


----------



## jw007

This will be very interesting, On one hand I would say blues training is similar-ish in some respects to mine (that fair to say blue??) as in trying to lift big all time, wheras TH&S'S is very structured with a proven westside formula..

So you could in effect say its a test of the 2 training styles....


----------



## Tall

BLUE(UK) said:


> No secret here dude,if i feel good i will attempt it.
> 
> What i tend to do is just mix it up depending on how i feel and i dont do little plates.....i either add half a plate a side or a full one.(i know i should add small amounts but i just never do).
> 
> DMC has to aim for the same weights.....i am only 5kg above him at the minute.....or i better be!! :whistling:


40 would be a massive jump for him though as he's never had 220kg in his hands


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> This will be very interesting, On one hand I would say blues training is similar-ish in some respects to mine (that fair to say blue??) as in trying to lift big all time, wheras TH&S'S is very structured with a proven westside formula..
> 
> So you could in effect say its a test of the 2 training styles....


Sweet.

It's now Blue+JW007 vs Me and Louis Simmons :thumb:

(I best email him for some help!)


----------



## BLUE(UK)

jw007 said:


> This will be very interesting, On one hand I would say blues training is similar-ish in some respects to mine (that fair to say blue??) as in trying to lift big all time, wheras TH&S'S is very structured with a proven westside formula..
> 
> So you could in effect say its a test of the 2 training styles....


Sounds fair to me although i find it hard to stay consistent with high weights i usually chop and change around exercises or weights. But usually heavy. :thumb:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

40kg is a big jump if he is truely pulling his maximum but one never knows until they fail completely.


----------



## jw007

TH&S said:


> Sweet.
> 
> It's now Blue+JW007 vs Me and Louis Simmons :thumb:
> 
> (I best email him for some help!)


*ITS DOUBLE ON*

*MANO vs MANO*

*TRAINING STYLE vs TRAINING STYLE*

could be most interesting thread yet

Then if DMCC comes in with his 5x5 routine:thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

Ok how about:

Me and Blue shoot for 240kg.

DMCC shoots for 220kg - unless he hits it before we do, in which case he has to shoot for 240kg


----------



## jw007

TH&S said:


> Ok how about:
> 
> Me and Blue shoot for 240kg.
> 
> *DMCC shoots for 220kg* - unless he hits it before we do, in which case he has to shoot for 240kg


Are you discriminating because hes Hetro????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

He has already 'shot' for JW007...twice but thats an whole nuther thread!! :whistling: :whistling:

I will post up a few of my lifts as i do them so you guys know where i am with my lifts.I may even try and get some vids.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Just trained legs....7 sets of squats working up to 230kg's i think.Might have been more but not much more.I think i did 6reps just above parallel.

After that we did 170kg's if i remember rightly,on the SLDL doing 3reps.....or was it 4?This was off a 3'' block.

To be honest my lower back felt a bit erm,not good.I think i did it on the incline presses on Weds when i 'psyched up' too much for a lift i did with ease really.

I dont have any vids of these lifts because i do them most weeks.


----------



## dmcc

Oooooooooooh a challenge. Hmmmmmm. Well, I have done 200 once, and got 202.5 off the floor on the next attempt. I don't see why aiming for 220 is out of the question, and it would add the extra dimension of a 5x5 trainer. Is there a time limit, or is it "who gets there first"?

Should I accept this challenge? YOU DECIDE!! Call 0901...

And JW could you not have e-mailed me at work to tell me this was being plotted?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

No time limit,cos its the first one to lift it but has to be on vid to be fair although i am sure there are plenty of ways to 'cheat' but you're only cheating yourself if you do.

So you're in!!


----------



## dmcc

I've not accepted yet. Video might be a problem but I could always bug someone in my gym to do it on my phone, though I don't really know people there particularly well. I suppose I could always put in a guest appearance at another board member's BIG gym....


----------



## hackskii

I thought that was quite interesting what Con said about deadlifting on gear.

He said that gear does not have as big of impact on the dead lifts compared to all the other lifts.

I found that very interesting.

Thinking about it, it must be some CNS thing, and I bet it has a ton of genetic expression here too.

I remember when I was young and out of control, I was trying to pick up this dune buggy trailor with a dune buggy on it, to attach it to the trailor hitch. I had some good muscle too. I could not do it, so some old guy with one hand picked it up and put it on the trailor and he started laughing his ass off. I was ashamed.

Now, looking back I think I could do it now, but growing up, dead lifts were never in the picture...

That was my first mistake too.


----------



## jw007

Good luck guys..

Im expecting big things:thumbup1:

And you Mr hetro (dmcc)

If get chance when away I will look in,

But I expect some PBs to start getting SMASHED:thumb:

xxx


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> I thought that was quite interesting what Con said about deadlifting on gear.
> 
> He said that gear does not have as big of impact on the dead lifts compared to all the other lifts.
> 
> I found that very interesting.
> 
> Thinking about it, it must be some CNS thing, and I bet it has a ton of genetic expression here too.


 Deadlift is all about natural strenght, good levers and attitude (dont believe me, just look at any big pull being done and the mind frame the puller gets into do or die attitude comes to mind).

First time i tried to deadlift i pulled up 220kg, after a year of deadlifting i was pulling 280kg and my natural best was just under 300kg once on gear i put on about 40kg onto my pull(and remember it would have gone up with training experience with or with out gear) and no more while my other lifts just took off. When i come off cycle deadlift never decreases more than a few lb while my other lifts drop 10% or so.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

Con said:


> Deadlift is all about natural strenght, good levers and attitude (dont believe me, just look at any big pull being done and the mind frame the puller gets into do or die attitude comes to mind).


Totally agree with this, the strength you have in your body is amazing its just getting your mind set to pull something big. I found from following rippetoe instructional vids changing my stance to create a better leverage the weight i was finding hard became more managable!

Best of luck lads


----------



## dmcc

So... am I in or out? Pull day tomorrow...


----------



## Tall

dmcc said:


> So... am I in or out? Pull day tomorrow...


In.


----------



## dmcc

Well then, looks like I have some work ahead of me.


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> Well then, looks like I have some work ahead of me.


Geterdone.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

OK DMCC,besides a minger,what did you pull??


----------



## thestudbeast

BLUE(UK) said:


> OK DMCC,besides a minger,what did you pull??


thats no way to talk about jw007


----------



## hackskii

Con said:


> Deadlift is all about natural strenght, good levers and attitude (dont believe me, just look at any big pull being done and the mind frame the puller gets into do or die attitude comes to mind).
> 
> First time i tried to deadlift i pulled up 220kg, after a year of deadlifting i was pulling 280kg and my natural best was just under 300kg once on gear i put on about 40kg onto my pull(and remember it would have gone up with training experience with or with out gear) and no more while my other lifts just took off. When i come off cycle deadlift never decreases more than a few lb while my other lifts drop 10% or so.


Good post, I cant rep you again though, gotta spread the love around.


----------



## winger

thestudbeast said:


> thats no way to talk about jw007


One mans fruit is another mans candy. :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Indeed. And The Wife is man enough for me, though today at the Westfield centre there was good totty.

For the record, my last attempt at 1RM was 200. I have decided that one week I will do a standard 5x5 and then the next week do 1RM work. Last Sunday I did 5x5 @ 160, so tomorrow will try 1RM at 205.


----------



## Chris1

Good lad Darren, your first of many deadlifting comps. I'll be watching with interest. I'm going to have a little private side bet to see if I can get to 200 before you hit 220 mate. Good luck to all of you though.


----------



## dmcc

OK ladies, today was pull day for me and I did 1RM work. This isn't on video, but I do not and never will lie about my numbers.

Today's 1RM = 205kg. So good, I did it twice.

Rock on next week.


----------



## Tall

dmcc said:


> OK ladies, today was pull day for me and I did 1RM work. This isn't on video, but I do not and never will lie about my numbers.
> 
> Today's 1RM = 205kg. So good, I did it twice.
> 
> Rock on next week.


Nice work. Very nice work.

I'll be honest - I feel jealous.


----------



## dmcc

It nearly fcking killed me. But it felt oh, so so so good. Just about able to lock out at the top and I could feel the bar slipping, but managed to hold on to complete the rep.


----------



## winger

I am jealous too, he has brawn and good looks. :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

winger said:


> I am jealous too, he has brawn and good looks. :whistling:


*Blush*


----------



## cypsup

dmcc said:


> OK ladies, today was pull day for me and I did 1RM work. This isn't on video, but I do not and never will lie about my numbers.
> 
> Today's 1RM = 205kg. So good, I did it twice.
> 
> Rock on next week.


well done mate RAAAASPECT TO YOU :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Wow, this is all very motivating......


----------



## Tall

hackskii said:


> Wow, this is all very motivating......


Are you looking for an invite to the comp...? :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Oi it's hard enough me trying to compete against you pair without adding Hacks into the mix!


----------



## hackskii

TH&S said:


> Are you looking for an invite to the comp...? :whistling:


Well, I had to stop deads because I had a comp with a buddy on who could pull the hardest on the concept rowing machine. Now that was one of the stupidest things I have ever done. I was pulling like a mad man, and didnt notice anything till the next day. Ego lifting gets me into trouble, 9 times out of 10.

I wanted to start deads again, but now I have to play catch up with my bro.

He will get there long before me but I do want to do them again, I am just a but scared of doing damage.

Tall, do you dead once a week or more?

Yah, I would like to join the comp, but I already know my limitations, due to the fact that I dont think I can do that much, I have already lost.


----------



## Tall

hackskii said:


> Well, I had to stop deads because I had a comp with a buddy on who could pull the hardest on the concept rowing machine. Now that was one of the stupidest things I have ever done. I was pulling like a mad man, and didnt notice anything till the next day. Ego lifting gets me into trouble, 9 times out of 10.
> 
> I wanted to start deads again, but now I have to play catch up with my bro.
> 
> He will get there long before me but I do want to do them again, I am just a but scared of doing damage.
> 
> Tall, do you dead once a week or more?
> 
> Yah, I would like to join the comp, but I already know my limitations, due to the fact that I dont think I can do that much, I have already lost.


Every week for light speed pulls (no more than 180kg)

And on average every 3 weeks or so heavy.

Going to have to adjust that now I have this comp on, so maybe heavy every other week - but I don't plan on pulling from the floor every other week.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Well done DMCC,equal to my last deadlift although i did just 1 rep.

One doesn't need a vid unless claiming the 240kg deadlift. 

Today i did some seated barbell presses with 60kg for 12 reps per set and 5 or 6 sets but i seemed to get a 'draught' on my neck which went all tight so couldn't do any more.

This week i am changing my training around to a more power based training routine i use. 

....we'll see if it works.


----------



## Guest

TH&S said:


> Every week for light speed pulls (no more than 180kg)


 Speed pulls with 180kg? :lol: I was doing my heaviest speed pulls with 180kg when my max was in the 300s, if it takes longer than less than a second its not a speed pull.


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> Speed pulls with 180kg? :lol: I was doing my heaviest speed pulls with 180kg when my max was in the 300s, if it takes longer than less than a second its not a speed pull.


Speed pulls are now anything upto 80% as long as they remain fast


----------



## BSD

TH&S said:


> Speed pulls are now anything upto 80% as long as they remain fast


Interesting read and journal guys!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

So,i haven't lifted since Sunday but shall be tomorrow and will report back with some of my lifts.

Come on TH&S/DMCC,show us what you're lifting 'cos i need some motivation!!


----------



## Nytol

BLUE(UK) said:


> 'cos i need some motivation!!







Motivation.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Nytol said:


> Motivation.


I watched that 5mins ago.....how strange!! 

The guy is an animal. :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

This is more impressive................lol.....................






I posted it looked fake and that got removed instantly.


----------



## flapjack

I'm aiming for 120Kg at the moment so I will not be entering this time.

Cool thread though:rockon:


----------



## Tall

flapjack said:


> I'm aiming for 120Kg at the moment so I will not be entering this time.
> 
> Cool thread though:rockon:


The comp is invite only... :ban:

:thumb:


----------



## flapjack

TH&S said:


> The comp is invite only... :ban:
> 
> :thumb:


I am only 40 years old at the moment but when I am grown up I will be back to get you. :gun_bandana:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Today was the start of my new training routine which i am hoping will have me pulling a lot more(ooooh er!!). 

Without going into the specifics of the routine because i know people pay good money for such info:tongue:,i will say that i did 185kg deadlifts whilst standing on a 4.5'' platform.

The training must have been good because i just wanted to puke. :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

BLUE(UK) said:


> So,i haven't lifted since Sunday but shall be tomorrow and will report back with some of my lifts.
> 
> Come on TH&S/DMCC,show us what you're lifting 'cos i need some motivation!!


Well I only do deads once a week and I didn't have my phone with me on Sunday so I can't "show" you... just take it on trust it was 205. Twice. :thumb:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Yes this is trust but the big lift(240kg) has to be on vid otherwise you never did it.


----------



## hackskii

A vid like there is two dudes on each side of the bar out of camera range helping you lift it?

It is like those dummy weights at the Arnold Classic, where they are fake and looks like 500 lbs?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

hackskii said:


> A vid like there is two dudes on each side of the bar out of camera range helping you lift it?
> 
> It is like those dummy weights at the Arnold Classic, where they are fake and looks like 500 lbs?


Mine will be side on so you'll see who lifts it,if the cameraman does his job right he'll also show you the plates.....hopefully the bar bending will be the telltale sign!! :thumb:


----------



## Tall

flapjack said:


> I am only 40 years old at the moment but when I am grown up I will be back to get you. :gun_bandana:


Eh? :whistling:


----------



## Tall

BLUE(UK) said:


> Today was the start of my new training routine which i am hoping will have me pulling a lot more(ooooh er!!).
> 
> Without going into the specifics of the routine because i know people pay good money for such info:tongue:,i will say that i did 185kg deadlifts whilst standing on a 4.5'' platform.
> 
> The training must have been good because i just wanted to puke. :thumb:


I'll be publishing my training :thumb:

Oh and I hit a 240kg Reverse Band DL today :thumb:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Reverse B??

Speak English young man!!


----------



## Tall

BLUE(UK) said:


> Reverse B??
> 
> Speak English young man!!


Hook the bands onto the J Pins in the Powerrack so the bands assist at the bottom, but deload (i.e. don't assist) at a set point (e.g. mid shin)

Like a Reverse Band Bench Press, but for the DL

Youtube it for examples


----------



## Guest

BLUE(UK) said:


> hopefully the bar bending will be the telltale sign!! :thumb:


 Erm are you pulling on an Argos bar because a normal bar certainly should not bend with only 240kg:lol:

Nice pulling THS you are close if you set up the bands correctly ie the band tension released once you got to your knees:thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> Erm are you pulling on an Argos bar because a normal bar certainly should not bend with only 240kg:lol:
> 
> Nice pulling THS you are close if you set up the bands correctly ie the band tension released once you got to your knees:thumbup1:


Cheers Con :thumbup1:

Much prefer RBDL over Rack Pulls (which I can't do for toffee :cursing: )


----------



## hackskii

Great thread................I am learning here...................^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BLUE(UK)

TH&S,i thought that's what you meant.What is the difference between doing the band on the rack to the floor? More accurate cos you know what you're actually lifting?

Con,i train at home so i dont have Elieko bars since my budget aint that large unfortunately but i do have olympic bars.


----------



## Tall

BLUE(UK) said:


> TH&S,i thought that's what you meant.What is the difference between doing the band on the rack to the floor? More accurate cos you know what you're actually lifting?
> 
> Con,i train at home so i dont have Elieko bars since my budget aint that large unfortunately but i do have olympic bars.


I can't DL from a dead stop in the rack. I need to generate force from the floor in order for the numbers to be any good.

My rack pulls are less than my DLs.

So what I'm doing is deloading the bottom so I can generate power from the floor.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I getcha.

I dont think i could rack pull a lot although i aint sure since i have probably attemped them just a few times in my whole life.

Sunday i shall attempt 225kg and maybe beyond if i am feeling strong,time will tell.

....if i fail i wont report back!! :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Not a good day at all today,had an attempt at 225kg and didn't even budge it....hell i didn't even roll it!! :lol: :lol:

To be honest i think it was just too early-woke up at 10.30am and started training at 11.05am(after the 2mins silence)-and to be fair i didn't feel i wanted to be deadlifting nor loose and supple.When i actually went to lift it,it was like there was no adrenalin nor anything so after a few attempts i tried going back down to 205kg which i'd easily lifted and couldn't budge that either. :confused1: I think i'd just totally lost it....whatever 'it' is.


----------



## dmcc

I also did deads today, in fact I'm in just about an hour ago. Note to my gym: Heart FM is *not *suitable workout music. Fortunately a cracking song came on just as I was starting my 1 rep......

......... and it was 210kg


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Well done DMCC at 210kg's.

I guess it is that Sunday morning feeling and therefore my heavy lifts are going to be done in the evenings from now onwards.


----------



## Chris1

You're doing great Darren, in fact you all are. Really giving me the push to get my weights up, although only at 170 myself.

Shouldn't be too long before someone has this in the bag.


----------



## Tall

Massive Rack Pull (Lockout) PB of 300kg today.

@DMCC - very nice work.


----------



## jw007

dmcc said:


> I also did deads today, in fact I'm in just about an hour ago. Note to my gym: Heart FM is *not *suitable workout music. Fortunately a cracking song came on just as I was starting my 1 rep......
> 
> ......... and it was 210kg


Well im back, just caught up on thread

Fck me Hetro man, that is awesome, 10kg improvement in a week...

Thats good going...

I shall be living my training thro you guys for next few months:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

BLUE(UK) said:


> Not a good day at all today,had an attempt at 225kg and didn't even budge it....hell i didn't even roll it!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> To be honest i think it was just too early-woke up at 10.30am and started training at 11.05am(after the 2mins silence)-and to be fair i didn't feel i wanted to be deadlifting nor loose and supple.When i actually went to lift it,it was like there was no adrenalin nor anything so after a few attempts i tried going back down to 205kg which i'd easily lifted and couldn't budge that either. :confused1: I think i'd just totally lost it....whatever 'it' is.


I find im far more powerful in evening after ive eaten well and body all warmed up from day activities etc etc...

Poss bit of big jump there from 205-225kg mate....

Get the 210 1st and go from there.....

Hows other lifts lifts progressing???


----------



## jw007

Tall said:


> *Massive Rack Pull (Lockout) PB of 300kg today*.
> 
> @DMCC - very nice work.


Nice one shorty:thumbup1:

What was record before???

Just about to catch up on journal so if there dont bother answering


----------



## BLUE(UK)

jw007 said:


> I find im far more powerful in evening after ive eaten well and body all warmed up from day activities etc etc...
> 
> Poss bit of big jump there from 205-225kg mate....
> 
> Get the 210 1st and go from there.....
> 
> Hows other lifts lifts progressing???


Last week i would've lifted 210kg with me stood on a 5'' block so i know it wasn't the weight as much as it was me not feeling good.Each time i laid my hands on the bar i just knew i wasn't gonna lift it,everything just felt wrong for some reason.Even when i dropped back to 205kg,i couldn't shift it off the floor at all yet the set prior to attempting 225kg,i'd pulled it easy.Being outside in the cold on Friday and Saturday nights dont help i guess.

I'll be dropping the weight this week and try a big lift next Weds but again see how it goes.

Other lifts are still OK but not jumping up very much.I'll PM you what i am doing with regards to my training.


----------



## jw007

BLUE(UK) said:


> Last week i would've lifted 210kg with me stood on a 5'' block so i know it wasn't the weight as much as it was me not feeling good.Each time i laid my hands on the bar i just knew i wasn't gonna lift it,everything just felt wrong for some reason.Even when i dropped back to 205kg,i couldn't shift it off the floor at all yet the set prior to attempting 225kg,i'd pulled it easy.Being outside in the cold on Friday and Saturday nights dont help i guess.
> 
> I'll be dropping the weight this week and try a big lift next Weds but again see how it goes.
> 
> Other lifts are still OK but not jumping up very much.I'll PM you what i am doing with regards to my training.


Getting mental side right is just as important IMO, if not feeling it, its not gonna go...

Ok mate cool:thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> Nice one shorty:thumbup1:
> 
> What was record before???
> 
> Just about to catch up on journal so if there dont bother answering


Prev rack pull max was 170kg PMSL I really don't get along with them :lol:


----------



## Tall

Tall said:


> Ok how about:
> 
> Me and Blue shoot for 240kg.
> 
> DMCC shoots for 220kg - unless he hits it before we do, in which case he has to shoot for 240kg


Just bumping to show DMCC my get out of jail clause. :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

What a crock, and I thought it was in the bag.

Shoudl have payed more attention to the small print.


----------



## thestudbeast

Tall said:


> Just bumping to show DMCC my get out of jail clause. :thumb:


He's still going to get there first


----------



## paulo

what about trap bar does anyone rate that? we hve one now but after lower back injury on deads im scared to use it!


----------



## dmcc

Yes oh Tall one, but I'm still 10kg off that target.

But so gonna whup yo' ass


----------



## BLUE(UK)

paulo said:


> what about trap bar does anyone rate that? we hve one now but after lower back injury on deads im scared to use it!


Been thinking to buy one 'cos they look more comfortable to deadlift with.I hurt my lower back about 5yrs ago doing ass to grass squats but i seem to be managing with a barbell but i am getting there again.

I do hope TH&S and DMCC are using straight barbell to deadlift with. :whistling: :whistling:

On a different note,i managed a 110kg power clean,my previous was 100kg so i was well chuffed and failed at 112.5kg because i felt happy with that lift.I have been stuck at 100kg for about 9yrs and never managed to powerclean any more weight than that which i can only guess is down to my technique of not diving low enough under the bar in a ass to grass fashion.


----------



## dmcc

No, I'm using a really gay bar for lifting. It's a bit of a screamer.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

dmcc said:


> No, I'm using a really gay bar for lifting. It's a bit of a screamer.


I was talking about weight lifting not drinking establishments. :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

That would be a really gay bar for *pulling*...


----------



## BLUE(UK)

dmcc said:


> That would be a really gay bar for *pulling*...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

How's the training going?


----------



## dmcc

Not bad - did legs yesterday, got me some good depth on squats with 160. I'm not increasing the weight, that's about all I can handle at the moment, so working on form.


----------



## dmcc

Pull day today, no 1RM work but did four triples at 180; that's the heaviest I've ever gone for reps.


----------



## hackskii

Triples are reps?


----------



## dmcc

As far as I'm concerned they are...


----------



## jw007

BLUE(UK) said:


> Been thinking to buy one 'cos they look more comfortable to deadlift with.I hurt my lower back about 5yrs ago doing ass to grass squats but i seem to be managing with a barbell but i am getting there again.
> 
> I do hope TH&S and DMCC are using straight barbell to deadlift with. :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> *On a different note,i managed a 110kg power clean*,my previous was 100kg so i was well chuffed and failed at 112.5kg because i felt happy with that lift.I have been stuck at 100kg for about 9yrs and never managed to powerclean any more weight than that which i can only guess is down to my technique of not diving low enough under the bar in a ass to grass fashion.


Awesome lift mate:thumbup1:

Im back posting with my new slimline cast:thumb:


----------



## jw007

dmcc said:


> Pull day today, no 1RM work but did four triples at 180; that's the heaviest I've ever gone for reps.


Nice power hetro man

xx


----------



## BLUE(UK)

jw007 said:


> Awesome lift mate:thumbup1:


Would you say a 110kg power clean is decent? I thought it was rather erm,average but always put it down to never having a brilliant technique.

Did some hyperextensions on Sunday because i was still too sore to do deadlifts but must admit my strength has been getting a bit better as has my technique on the deadlifts and squats.

If my back feels ok on Weds i will have a big lift day....IF it feels ok.


----------



## jw007

BLUE(UK) said:


> *Would you say a 110kg power clean is decent? *I thought it was rather erm,average but always put it down to never having a brilliant technique.
> 
> Did some hyperextensions on Sunday because i was still too sore to do deadlifts but must admit my strength has been getting a bit better as has my technique on the deadlifts and squats.
> 
> If my back feels ok on Weds i will have a big lift day....IF it feels ok.


Pretty much body weight give or take is it not?? pretty good by anyones standard i would have thought:thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

BLUE(UK) said:


> On a different note,i managed a 110kg power clean,my previous was 100kg so i was well chuffed and failed at 112.5kg because i felt happy with that lift.I have been stuck at 100kg for about 9yrs


Is this like a clean and press without the press?

That is pretty damn strong 242 pounds?

I have never done that, I have always had a goal of 225 pounds (4 plates).

I dont have the flexibility to get the bar speed I need.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I do them like this but unfortunately i dont look as good in hotpants!! :lol:






I'd like to learn the technique so i can do them like this......






...and maybe with that kind of weight also.


----------



## hackskii

Damn, that chick had perfect form.

I like this one too, impressive strength.






This one is impressive:






Damn, this is a great test of strength.

I have always wanted to do 225 pounds.


----------



## Tall

Last guy was very strong. Very very strong. His front squat form was almost perfect. I've seen most of his vids - I think he's a college football player?


----------



## BigDom86

both them videos are ridicolous. heavy weight!!!


----------



## hackskii

That is freaky stuff, no doubt..........Many in the States call that C0CK strong.........

I dont know what other words to use other than that...............I never had that......Anyway....lol


----------



## winger

That's all fine and dandy, but my favorite of all time is this.

Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAuS0R4dozs. Ivan Stoitsov 205 Clean and Jerk. My hero! :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Im in

200kg one armed friday...

I will get 240kg one armed before all of you muhaahaahhaaa


----------



## dmcc

YOU have an unfair advantage methinks...


----------



## jw007

dmcc said:


> YOU have an unfair advantage methinks...


oh yeah, use of one arm PMSL


----------



## dmcc

And you're already quite a bit stronger.....


----------



## BLUE(UK)

jw007 said:


> Im in
> 
> 200kg one armed friday...
> 
> I will get 240kg one armed before all of you muhaahaahhaaa


OK but no straps nor gimp suits.


----------



## dmcc

Today was pull day for me again.

And I pulled 220.   :beer:

You should be able to view it here, assuming Google has done its stuff: 
In case you're wondering, the 4th plate on each side is 25kg which is why the 5th plates are smaller, they're 15's.


----------



## hackskii

dmcc said:


> Today was pull day for me again.
> 
> And I pulled 220.   :beer:
> 
> You should be able to view it here, assuming Google has done its stuff:
> In case you're wondering, the 4th plate on each side is 25kg which is why the 5th plates are smaller, they're 15's.


Damn, that looked easy.

Note to Joe, I have known dudes to tear biceps when doing dead lifts.

Not saying you should or should not try it, but I just want you aware that I have seen dudes tear biceps with heavy single reps.


----------



## Tall

hackskii said:


> Damn, that looked easy.
> 
> Note to Joe, I have known dudes to tear biceps when doing dead lifts.
> 
> Not saying you should or should not try it, but I just want you aware that I have seen dudes tear biceps with heavy single reps.


Like this you mean?

(Not for the squeemish, and yes it's a repost)


----------



## flapjack

dmcc said:


> Today was pull day for me again.
> 
> And I pulled 220.


Awsome, you look like you could have lifted more:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> Today was pull day for me again.
> 
> And I pulled 220.   :beer:
> 
> You should be able to view it here, assuming Google has done its stuff:
> In case you're wondering, the 4th plate on each side is 25kg which is why the 5th plates are smaller, they're 15's.


Good job you stud!


----------



## ba baracuss

dmcc said:


> Today was pull day for me again.
> 
> And I pulled 220.   :beer:
> 
> You should be able to view it here, assuming Google has done its stuff:
> In case you're wondering, the 4th plate on each side is 25kg which is why the 5th plates are smaller, they're 15's.


Good stuff mate. :rockon:

I don't mean this as any kind of criticism, but I noticed a bit of back arch there. I've hurt my back from back arching and now make a point of making my back almost concave when deadlifting.

Is a bit of a back arch normal, or a bit risky?



Tall said:


> Like this you mean?
> 
> (Not for the squeemish, and yes it's a repost)


Ouch. You could see his arms weren't fully extended when he was pulling that - asking for trouble.


----------



## hackskii

Tall said:


> Like this you mean?
> 
> (Not for the squeemish, and yes it's a repost)


Nasty, full tear with the hand being open.

Here is another one with 400kg, again notice the open left hand grip.






I guess as long as the one hand lift is not open, then chances of a bicep tear would probably be less.


----------



## dmcc

flapjack said:


> Awsome, you look like you could have lifted more:thumbup1:


I was psyching myself up for a good 6 or 7 minutes before that lift and could feel the adrenaline flowing. It felt light. Lighter than the 200 I had done previously. And no DOMS today...



winger said:


> Good job you stud!


Cheers you big stud 



ba baracuss said:


> I don't mean this as any kind of criticism, but I noticed a bit of back arch there. I've hurt my back from back arching and now make a point of making my back almost concave when deadlifting.
> 
> Is a bit of a back arch normal, or a bit risky?


Possibly a bit risky but my back is quite often arched a little anyway no matter what I'm up to. My hammies aren't flexible enough to keep my back 100% straight.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Good lift DMCC. :thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss

dmcc said:


> Possibly a bit risky but my back is quite often arched a little anyway no matter what I'm up to. My hammies aren't flexible enough to keep my back 100% straight.


Cool.

I've seen other people with some back arch in videos so I was just wondering what the deal is.

I'm just working back up slowly to a decent weight again with my deads - I've been stretching my hams so I can get my @rse down lower while keeping a straight back.

Deads are probably my favourite exercise :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Just updating this because it's still on but i am having to go easy cos i have a constant 'burn' in my lower back so will go light for a few weeks.

I aint been well the last couple of days so haven't done any lifts worth reporting and didn't even train today.


----------



## dmcc

Hee hee my last pull workout for several weeks will be this weekend..........


----------



## jw007

one armed 210kg tonight 

next week will go for a one armed 220kg which i will video....


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Geez...!!


----------



## curlie

dmcc said:


> Today was pull day for me again.
> 
> And I pulled 220.   :beer:
> 
> You should be able to view it here, assuming Google has done its stuff:
> In case you're wondering, the 4th plate on each side is 25kg which is why the 5th plates are smaller, they're 15's.


Only just seen this, great lift fella !!!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Hi guys,this is still on!! 

Here is the deal so far....

DMC has pulled 220kg on video.Well done.

I have attempted 225kg and failed...also felt my lower back hurting/burning for a week or two so had to step down the training to allow recovery then got MAN FLU.Anyways,bought a proper heavy duty power rack(which makes me look weak) and on Friday(whilst not 100%) after doing chins/pull ups i did some rack pulls from knee height with 6 plates a side with no belt/straps/gimp suit etc.First time i have done rack pulls so i thought this was ok.

I shall do some full deadlifts in the week but light ones and see how it goes. 

No vids of these lifts but i will get some at some point....or if i go for 240kg it WILL be on vid.

Tall,well have we scared the guy? I think he is doing his training on the quiet and has probably pulled 500lb....out his pocket. :tongue: :laugh:

Seriously Tall,are we going to get any updates?


----------



## winger

BLUE(UK) said:


> Seriously Tall,are we going to get any updates?


Bump.


----------



## nathanlowe

Im upto 120kg after 4 hard sets before.

Could probably pull 130kg for 1 haha.

Im nearly up there...


----------



## dmcc

What, have I scared everyone or something?? I mean, I'm not even in the country at the moment. I was expecting great things in my absence. My next pull day should in theory be on the 14th but I'm meant to be away so no workout... maybe...

240 here I come!!!!


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> 240 here I come!!!!


Hell you might be the first one to hit 240....lol


----------



## BLUE(UK)

That could well be so but i will still be trying to push on and will do deads on Thursday and see how i feel on the day as to what i am going to try and 'pull'.

P.S. the lower back feels ok ish but i have leg training tomorrow so will see how it feels come Thursday.


----------



## jw007

Right...

Curlie will prob post when gets home, but videod him today training with me pulling and easy 245kg, yes he used straps, but next week higher quality video (sh1t camera) and will be a 240kg without and a 265kg with straps:thumbup1:

I failed a 225kg one armed DL as lost balance.... Had 2 attemps, very difficult to hold bar staedy with one hand..

But Curlies 7 year old son repped out with 50kg Deadlifts and got a 65kg single:thumbup1:

Some of you guys seriously need to up your game PMSL


----------



## hackskii

Joe, you need to turn the camera the proper way.


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Joe, you need to turn the camera the proper way.


Clockwise....lol

Just kidding big daddy!


----------



## SOUTHMAN

jw007 when you do one arm deads do you straddle the bar so its in between you legs or is it infront of you like a conventional dead.

How about a couple of you try and old school two man dead? see how much you can get


----------



## jw007

SOUTHMAN said:


> jw007 when you do one arm deads do you straddle the bar so its in between you legs or is it infront of you like a conventional dead.
> 
> How about a couple of you try and old school two man dead? see how much you can get







Pretty much like that mate..

up to 180kg i can pretty much keep bar level..

Over that it does get messy lol...

to do a 2 man DL 1st off i would have to find someone as powerful, which would be nigh on impossible LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SOUTHMAN

im going to have ago at one handed deads next session as im getting over a back injury so dont wanna go heavy. I think ill just start with 60 and see how i get on from there


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> Pretty much like that mate..
> 
> up to 180kg i can pretty much keep bar level..
> 
> Over that it does get messy lol...
> 
> to do a 2 man DL 1st off i would have to find someone as powerful, which would be nigh on impossible LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That guy that did that one arm dead lift also tore his bicep. His name is


----------



## BLUE(UK)

winger said:


> That guy that did that one arm dead lift also tore his bicep. His name is


No **** sherlock. 

*ignore me really,i'm just trying to pass time so i end up not going out to squat!!* :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

jw007 said:


> Right...
> 
> Curlie will prob post when gets home, but videod him today training with me pulling and easy 245kg, yes he used straps, but next week higher quality video (sh1t camera) and will be a 240kg without and a 265kg with straps:thumbup1:


Straps are for gays. I look forward to seeing this lift - Curlie started off with a better DL than me anyway so I don't feel threatened.


----------



## hackskii




----------



## dmcc

Well I had to drag up this one in view of my 245 today..... (video in my journal). Yes there were straps and yes it wasn't 100% lockout, but I don't give a toss. It still went up


----------



## winger

Very nice you stud!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

dmcc said:


> Well I had to drag up this one in view of my 245 today..... (video in my journal). Yes there were straps and yes it wasn't 100% lockout, but I don't give a toss. It still went up


Cracking lift there DMCC,will you now use this renewed confidence to pull it without straps in the near future?


----------



## dmcc

Will work on my technique for the next few weeks (Joe corrected my form) and next time I'm down there - in about a month or so - I expect big things from myself.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Will look forwards to seeing future vids DMCC.

I am hoping to have an heavy deadlift session tomorrow but i cant see me pulling a great deal of weight,probably about 210kg or so.My lower back just isn't up to it. :confused1:


----------



## dmcc

OK I've just re-read the whole thread and yes the rules state *no straps*.

So no straps here I come.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

You're the man!! :thumb:


----------



## Kelv

Hi mate, have you still got the power rack for sale ? it wont let me post on your other thread or PM you .

could you email me if your still selling it : [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## jw007

dmcc said:


> Well I had to drag up this one in view of my 245 today..... (video in my journal). Yes there were straps and yes it wasn't 100% lockout, but I don't give a toss. It still went up


Ha ha..

How long ago was that Mr 300kg man:lol:


----------



## Guest

Go on then, Heres a 240kg warm up (only went up to 250kg like) from a couple of weeks ago.



Its quite loud, so turn your sound off.


----------



## coldo

jw007 said:


> Ha ha..
> 
> How long ago was that Mr 300kg man:lol:


When i seen that post i kinda thought the same... "Aint he done 300kg before? :confused1: why's 245 such a struggle??"

Then i noticed the date :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

jw007 said:


> Ha ha..
> 
> How long ago was that Mr 300kg man:lol:


17 January.

Have since done 290 unstrapped and 305 strapped....


----------

